# Humorous experiences section



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

How about getting a section for some humorous stories. Sometimes a good laugh can go a long way!!:lol::rofl:


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Social spot has some threads like that. We're trying to narrow things down lately to have less sections.


----------

